# D. Tinc new river sexing



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys

can you guys help me sex thses 2, 
i got these 2 as a probable pair, but i just want to get another idea.
i kown tinc are hard to sex, and im new to tinc.

would be glad if you guys can give me some advice.

1) Possible male

















2) Female

























For Tinc, dose bigger toepad = male ? or is it female?

thx a lot 
Jason


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Front toe pads compared to the rear toe pads. If they are the same then female and if the fron are larger then male. Keep in mind that it's not always easy and accurate. You have to look at the body shape. Rounder is typically female. If the front and rear toe pads are the same size and the body shape is round there's a good chance you have a female.

It looks like you got it right. Top frog is male and bottom is female. 
Nice frogs BTW!


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Can admin delet this.

accidently double posted.

Sorry

Thank you


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

to me, you are right. male in the first pics. how old are they btw?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they do look like a prob pair, how old are the frogs in question?


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Pretty frogs!


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

thx guys for the reply .

the male is about 1 years old and the female is about 2.

i havent heard any calling yet.

dose tinc have loud call ? or is it muted outside of the tank ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they have a very low buzz, and it looks like you have a pair.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Go to Mistking.com and click on resources. They have Tinctorius calls (among others) and you can hear what they sound like. Most often you will not hear them call unless it is really quiet, sometimes not even then.


----------

